# Best weedkiller.



## Ash 22 (8 May 2008)

What is the best weedkiller for grass, weeds, dandelions, daisies etc,
Also for places that you weed by hand is there any particular spray that will keep these weeds at bay. I found simazine very good but I've been told it's gone off the market.


----------



## dinjoecurry (8 May 2008)

try ROUNDUP its very good


----------



## z105 (8 May 2008)

I got a product called Rambo at the weekend, exact same ingredients as round up but it was 16 euro cheaper than round up, for the exact same size. It's a concentrate so you dilute it in your watering can. I'll let you know how I get on with it but don't see any reason why it won't do what round up does.


----------



## demoivre (8 May 2008)

Round up is very good for killing what it lands on and I've been using it for years on paving and under hedging and to completely clear an area before sowing new plants. Don't know what you would use though to stop weed germination .


----------



## demoivre (8 May 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> I got a product called Rambo at the weekend, exact same ingredients as round up but it was 16 euro cheaper than round up, for the exact same size. It's a concentrate so you dilute it in your watering can. I'll let you know how I get on with it but don't see any reason why it won't do what round up does.



Round up is a bit pricey alright so I'd be interested to hear how you get on with the Rambo stuff.


----------



## eileen alana (8 May 2008)

demoivre said:


> Round up is a bit pricey alright so I'd be interested to hear how you get on with the Rambo stuff.


 

Roundup Pro Biactive is far better than the Rambo product, I tried Rambo last year and the weeds came back very quickly again.  One litre of RoundUp cost about 25 euro, I think it comes in half litre bottles.


----------



## Ash 22 (8 May 2008)

Do you reckon then Petermack simazine is still available. Also heard something about gallup. Any idea how good that is.


----------



## Pablo74 (9 May 2008)

Hi ya ,
    I used Gallop last year and i found it to do the same job as Round up. It's far cheaper aswell.
Pablo


----------



## Ash 22 (9 May 2008)

Thanks all for your replies.


----------



## BlueSpud (9 May 2008)

Roundup is a systemic herbicide, it kills growing weeds but wont stop new ones germinating.
Simazine inhibits germination but will not kill growing weeds.

Hence a combination of the two should do a good job.  Thats the theory anyway.


----------



## Ash 22 (9 May 2008)

Sounds a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## z109 (12 May 2008)

eileen alana said:


> One litre of RoundUp cost about 25 euro, I think it comes in half litre bottles.


? Where did you buy it? I've just paid 86 euro for a litre of roundup in Atlantic in Tullamore (up from 54 euro three years ago).


----------



## Hurling Fan (12 May 2008)

yoganmahew said:


> ? Where did you buy it? I've just paid 86 euro for a litre of roundup in Atlantic in Tullamore (up from 54 euro three years ago).


 
I paid 59.95 for 5 litres in local hardware shop in Co Kilkenny.  Think one litre was about Euro30 and as we needed more went for the 5 litres.


----------



## Toby (12 May 2008)

we sprayed something on weeds on our cobblelock a few weeks back and  while it did kill the weeds it also left a seemingly permanent white mark on the stones in the shape of the weeds it was sprayed on IYKWIM. I'll check the name of it when I get a chance but just to warn you!


----------



## z109 (12 May 2008)

Hurling Fan said:


> I paid 59.95 for 5 litres in local hardware shop in Co Kilkenny.  Think one litre was about Euro30 and as we needed more went for the 5 litres.


Well, that makes it worth the drive from Tullamore. Can you PM me the name of the shop if you don't want to post it? Thanks!


----------



## Leo (13 May 2008)

yoganmahew said:


> Well, that makes it worth the drive from Tullamore. Can you PM me the name of the shop if you don't want to post it? Thanks!


 
You could probably get it locally for a similar price, the likes of Atlantic and Woodies don't tend to be the cheapest options, and can be quite expensive for some items they stock. Try local DIY/hardware shops, garden centres, etc.
Leo


----------



## laoisfan (13 May 2008)

Leo said:


> You could probably get it locally for a similar price, the likes of Atlantic and Woodies don't tend to be the cheapest options, and can be quite expensive for some items they stock. Try local DIY/hardware shops, garden centres, etc.
> Leo



your local Glanbia should have it. the Glanbia in Mountmellick (Laois) stock it, only a short drive from Tullamore. as far as i know there are a few Glanbias around Tullamore area too so no need to drive to Kilkenny. worst case drive either to Mountmellick or Portarlington (both Laois).


----------



## qwerty? (13 May 2008)

yoganmahew said:


> ? Where did you buy it? I've just paid 86 euro for a litre of roundup in Atlantic in Tullamore (up from 54 euro three years ago).


 
I paid €59 for 5 litres today in a local Gardening/Hardware store. Also available in 1 litre for €25


----------



## saffron (14 May 2008)

Instead of simazine use Weed all..its a powder that should be applied to damp soil before weeds come up..last for six months..Commerical name is Casron G.

Round up will kill what is there.

You will need a stronger selective weedkiller for your lawn weeds..try your local garden centre for this .


----------



## eileen alana (14 May 2008)

yoganmahew said:


> ? Where did you buy it? I've just paid 86 euro for a litre of roundup in Atlantic in Tullamore (up from 54 euro three years ago).


 

I bought it in a hardware shop in Co Clare and the 5 litre bottle cost 45 Euro, you paid nearly four times that much, its outrageous and it definately pays to shop around.  I tried Homebase and 4Homes and they were more expensive but not as expensive as what you paid.


----------



## z105 (15 May 2008)

> Round up is a bit pricey alright so I'd be interested to hear how you get on with the Rambo stuff.



It's doing the trick alright, worth the smaller purchase price imo


----------



## Tristanboy (5 Aug 2008)

can you use this to kill weeds on a lawn or will it kill the grass too?? Is there anything that is good for killing weeds and not effecting the growth of the grass? My garden is looking more like a cabbage patch!!!!


----------



## eileen alana (6 Aug 2008)

Tristanboy said:


> can you use this to kill weeds on a lawn or will it kill the grass too?? Is there anything that is good for killing weeds and not effecting the growth of the grass? My garden is looking more like a cabbage patch!!!!


 

Don't use Roundup on your lawn, it destroys everything in sight.  Try for a suitable product for killing lawn weeds.


----------



## keithrf900 (6 Aug 2008)

Has anybody tried to make it at home? I have been told that you can make your own weed killer right at home. If you go on line and google it you will find out how to make it. its cheap and it works. you can get all the stuff from lidl. you use salt,washing-up liq and vinager.


----------



## dukey (6 Aug 2008)

roundup contains 360 grms glyphospate per lte and there are loads of generics out there avoid the roundup name as you are paying through the nose for it. some of the generics are scutchout, gallup, glygos360,asteroid,envision and at least another half dozen i know as i sell sprays etc. Avoid garden centres at all costs as you will be screwed!! on price hit to small hardwares or co op stores or general farm stores for best prices. For weeds on lawn look for a product called Mortox(hygeia in galway) used on lawns, pitches and golf courses excellent product and well priced. 1ltr retails at approx 16/20E application rate is 75mls per 5 ltr.


----------



## PGD1 (7 Aug 2008)

all this crap is going into our water!!!!


----------



## Tristanboy (7 Aug 2008)

Dukey good stuff I will have a look for it..Do you know anywhere in Dublin where you could get Mortox?? Cheers


----------



## S.L.F (7 Aug 2008)

Not sure how effective it is but I believe on the continent they use steam to kill weeds.

I suppose you could rig up a steam cleaner then zap the weeds.

I have a fine collection of weeds in my front garden from 2 years ago when my boy used to bring in dandelines and blow them over the garden.

I think when the energy strikes me I'll get out with my steam cleaner and nuke the blighters.

Steam would also be better for the environment.


----------

